# Favorite ETA Valjoux 7750 watch?



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just curious, what were peoples favorite ETA Valjoux 7750 movement watch?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My Hamilton Jazzmaster auto chrono and my TAG Heuer Carrera 2014-2
I love the way the 7750 rotor freewheels and you can feel the inertia of the rotor spinning on your wrist. Sometimes it spins for a good 10 - 15 seconds by itself...!


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just got my Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono in yesterday. It's absolutely fantastic. It's running about +6s per day, which isn't amazing, but it is pretty dang good.


----------



## elitevideogames (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my only 7750, has never been serviced (bought it back in 1999/2000) loses about 10-15 seconds a day. Im sure if serviced it could be a lot more accurate.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

another vote for breitling. my choice is the chronomat evolution, a great case, an outrageous bracelet, and a workhorse movement all make a great watch.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

pam 48!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the variants with two sub-dials, like my Glycine Grand Carre. I also like the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro for its classic looks and clean lines.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my Omega Speedmaster with the Valjoux 7750 Movement.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

bamagrad03 said:


> I just got my Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono in yesterday. It's absolutely fantastic. It's running about +6s per day, which isn't amazing, but it is pretty dang good.
> 
> View attachment 588454


+6 is still COSC spec!

The 7750 is one of my favorite movements. I love the way it feels on the wrist, and my three 7750 watches all run within COSC spec.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ed21x said:


> pam 48!
> 
> View attachment 588477


Hmm...a 7750 in a non-chronograph watch. That's really interesting.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Marathon CSAR:










;-)


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

A grail of mine, the Ball Storm Chaser DLC.


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)

Porsche Design by Eterna COSC 7750. Unique day wheel.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow...love this movement and all of the watches above...especially the Damasko and the Hamiltons.

I have only one with this movement and I love it. Christopher Ward C40 Speedhawk.:-!



















-Shawn


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Reliefcp said:


> Porsche Design by Eterna COSC 7750. Unique day wheel.


That's a beautiful watch. Simply stunning!

;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Raza said:


> Hmm...a 7750 in a non-chronograph watch. That's really interesting.


Sadly it's true, you can't miss the typical 7750 regulator on this Pam movement


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Maurice Lacroix


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I have several, all of which I really like. My favorite is probably the Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono that has been cited several times in the thread already. I'm also a very big fan of the Bulova Accutron Gemini 26C02 (not my pic):


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

gaijin said:


> Marathon CSAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, good choice. Too expensive for what it is, but still, an awesome watch.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i know it's not a $10k or however much your watches cost, but my Swiss Army Mach 6 has this movement... it's actually my favorite watch to wear.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

My Accutron Gemini:










If 7753's count, than this Hamilton:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris Hughes said:


> I have several, all of which I really like. My favorite is probably the Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono that has been cited several times in the thread already. I'm also a very big fan of the Bulova Accutron Gemini 26C02 (not my pic):


That watch is a sick value. 7750, great case fit and finish, lovely patterned dial, great accuracy, and versatile enough looks to work in the office on leather or on a NATO anywhere else. Admittedly, it's a little dressy for a NATO, but I like it.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Raza said:


> That watch is a sick value. 7750, great case fit and finish, lovely patterned dial, great accuracy, and versatile enough looks to work in the office on leather or on a NATO anywhere else. Admittedly, it's a little dressy for a NATO, but I like it.


Agree. That's one of the things I like best about it. The design is both retro and modern looking. It's a highly finished product that was going for around $500 street back when they were still in production. An amazing value top to bottom. You're right that it's a little fancy for a NATO, but I've seen them on that kind of strap and they look good. I have two, actually. The 26C02 with black dial on a black calf band and the white dial version seen in MikeAB's post above on dark brown. Love 'em both.


----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

I really like my Accutron Gemini.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Some great watches here - no wonder the R7750 is so popular! Here is my only 7750, a Gallet world-timer from circa 1984


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

lvt said:


> Sadly it's true, you can't miss the typical 7750 regulator on this Pam movement


Well, I could. I don't think I could pick a regulator out of a lineup, unless it was Warren G or Nate Dogg. But still, that's a very odd application for a chronograph movement. You strip away its best feature just to use the small seconds?

Now, skipping the day wheel is fine; my Hamilton doesn't even have day or date, my other two have both day and date, which isn't ideal, but the rest of the watch in each case, is so nice I forgive it, but to remove the chronograph function of a chronograph movement!? The raison d'etre? Why didn't they just stick a rotor on a 6497 and call it a day?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris Hughes said:


> Agree. That's one of the things I like best about it. The design is both retro and modern looking. It's a highly finished product that was going for around $500 street back when they were still in production. An amazing value top to bottom. You're right that it's a little fancy for a NATO, but I've seen them on that kind of strap and they look good. I have two, actually. The 26C02 with black dial on a black calf band and the white dial version seen in MikeAB's post above on dark brown. Love 'em both.


I've been thinking about swapping the black dial that I have for a white dial. I have a bunch of black dial watches (four of which are chronographs, one with a 7750), but my only white dial watch is my Monaco Vintage, which looks nothing like the Accutron.

Also, I like that it has the Accutron name, which has a nice history, whereas Bulova conjures up images of a fall from grace.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Raza said:


> Well, I could. I don't think I could pick a regulator out of a lineup, unless it was Warren G or Nate Dogg. But still, that's a very odd application for a chronograph movement. You strip away its best feature just to use the small seconds?
> 
> Now, skipping the day wheel is fine; my Hamilton doesn't even have day or date, my other two have both day and date, which isn't ideal, but the rest of the watch in each case, is so nice I forgive it, but to remove the chronograph function of a chronograph movement!? The raison d'etre? Why didn't they just stick a rotor on a 6497 and call it a day?


I guess that adding an automatic winding module on a 6497 is 100 times harder than removing the chrono module from a 7750 

Well in reality I think the movements are delivered with the chrono module already removed, they don't have to mess with it and a non-chrono 7750 actually might cost less than a traditional 2824/2892 in the same grade e.g Elaboré or Top and they already have the small second at 9H + a date window as required, most of all they don't have to worry about spare parts supply as the 7750 is extremely popular.

The pros : the 7750 is an excellent automatic movement, proven to be reliable (even more reliable without the chrono), inexpensive, the best way to sell a $3,500 watch with a sub-$200 movement.

The cons : the 7750 is uni-directional winding, odd regulator (not really problems for most of users).


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

My one and only.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

lvt said:


> The cons : the 7750 is uni-directional winding, odd regulator (not really problems for most of users).


It's only a problem if you use a winder that can only turn in one direction. Personally, I like the fact that the 7750 is uni-directional. The free-spin wobble is one of the most endearing aspects of the movement.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

lvt said:


> I guess that adding an automatic winding module on a 6497 is 100 times harder than removing the chrono module from a 7750
> 
> Well in reality I think the movements are delivered with the chrono module already removed, they don't have to mess with it and a non-chrono 7750 actually might cost less than a traditional 2824/2892 in the same grade e.g Elaboré or Top and they already have the small second at 9H + a date window as required, most of all they don't have to worry about spare parts supply as the 7750 is extremely popular.
> 
> ...


The whole "adding a rotor" thing was mostly a joke, kind of at the expense of Panerai, since they charge $4,000+ for a watch with a 6497. But anyway, it still seems odd to me.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris Hughes said:


> It's only a problem if you use a winder that can only turn in one direction. Personally, I like the fact that the 7750 is uni-directional. The free-spin wobble is one of the most endearing aspects of the movement.


So the fact that it winds only in one direction is why the rotor spins around like that? I once watched my Gemini's rotor spin for a good 20-30 seconds...it was mesmerizing.

What is it about bi-directional winding that stops a rotor from spinning the way a 7750 does?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Raza said:


> So the fact that it winds only in one direction is why the rotor spins around like that? I once watched my Gemini's rotor spin for a good 20-30 seconds...it was mesmerizing.
> 
> What is it about bi-directional winding that stops a rotor from spinning the way a 7750 does?


Exactly. It encounters resistance when it's rotating in the winding direction and none when it's rotating in the non-winding direction. That's why it goes REALLY fast in one direction and not very fast at all in the other. Movements that have bi-directional winding don't have that free-spinning wobble because the rotor encounters resistance in both directions.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Raza said:


> I don't think I could pick a regulator out of a lineup, unless it was Warren G or Nate Dogg.


LOL! Regulators MOUNT UP!


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Since we are discussing our favorite 7750s, how many of you have 7750s with a truly smooth big second/chrono hand? Mine is a tad jerky which seems to be common for 7750. But I wonder if some of them in this thread (maybe heavily modified 7750s) are super smooth.


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

stuffler said:


>


That looks damn sharp. Awesome!


----------



## HoustonChris (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not sure it's possible to get a truly smooth central second hand sweep on a 7750. I don't remember the details, but there's something about the design that almost forces it to stutter a bit.

As for my favorite watch with the movement, I'm a fan of the Accutron Gemini and two Hamiltons- the Jazzmaster and the X-Wind.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

Sinn 356. The dial is very similar in design to the Hamilton Hrasco posted above.

EDIT> Sorry, the 656 is posted in error and I can't seem to remove it. It obviously does NOT have a 7750 movement.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll second that (#209)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

I love chronos, so it's not surprising I love so many of those watches posted; this thread has been a delight!

My offering:


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Breitling CSO


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

jonnieb said:


> Breitling CSO


Love the breitling cso. It's a do it all watch.


----------



## Mike Cooley (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Chris Hughes said:


> Exactly. It encounters resistance when it's rotating in the winding direction and none when it's rotating in the non-winding direction. That's why it goes REALLY fast in one direction and not very fast at all in the other. Movements that have bi-directional winding don't have that free-spinning wobble because the rotor encounters resistance in both directions.


Okay, I think I get it. So when the rotor is spinning like crazy, it's not actually winding the watch?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

T-hunter said:


>


Damn, that is a good looking watch. I might have to keep an eye open for one (probably at the expense of my Revue Thommen, but still).


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had the Accutron Gemini and both these Accutron's are very comfortable for such a weighty movement.
But this one is my favorite:
Accutron VX200


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Oris Titan Chrono - quite rare these days. Love the look, but aluminium bezel is somewhat of a deal killer.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Raza said:


> Damn, that is a good looking watch. I might have to keep an eye open for one (probably at the expense of my Revue Thommen, but still).


It's a great value for dollar watch. It's Lume is also superb.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

My only 7750. I do love it though.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Sinn 103 StSa










Breitling Chronomat, late 1980's vintage.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I only have one 7750. I enjoy it, though they tend to be a little bulky.


----------



## mat_ (May 29, 2011)

Omega seamaster chronograph diver. Shes a beaut! Tough as nails and super accurate


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Raza said:


> Okay, I think I get it. So when the rotor is spinning like crazy, it's not actually winding the watch?


Mate - I've had a TAG Carrera with a 7750 in it for a couple of years and I only found this out a few months ago myself!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/different-rotor-behaviour-599397.html

We hang out here for hours per day are are all still learning - that's what I love about this game.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

A vote for my Breitling Super Avenger here. One monster of a watch.

cheers,
Jake.


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My only.. Tag Heuer Aquaracer chronograph. 7750 is a superb workhorse movement!


----------



## timothyday (May 6, 2011)

Raza said:


> Well, I could. I don't think I could pick a regulator out of a lineup, unless it was Warren G or Nate Dogg.


LOL

I too like the feel of the rotor spinning away with very little motion input. I've got a Hamilton chrono from the early 90's that sports the 7750. It's proven to be very accurate.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

Sinn 103 A Sa


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Raza said:


> Okay, I think I get it. So when the rotor is spinning like crazy, it's not actually winding the watch?


Correct. It only spins fast in the non-winding direction.


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

My Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece, it is my favorite because it has a modified 7750 movement. The date display has been changed, and the 6 o'clock 12-hour counter has been modified to a 24 hours 2nd time zone display. I think this modification makes a lot of sense, since I rarely time anything over 30 minutes, let along 12 hours. Also interesting to note is that the inner bezel serves as a 3rd time zone display. I rarely see ML come up on the forums, I think they are underrated.

My other 7750s are Seamaster, Carrera, and Baume & Mercier Riviera, they are all pretty standard...perhaps my favorite design for a 7750 is the IWC Chrono Pilot, but i cannot justified purchasing a 7750 with that price tag. I am still hoping to get a similar designed watch for less.


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright, right after I posted my ML comment I realized there are several discussions around ML in the public forum...so I guess they are not "rarely" discussed.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Certina DS-3 1000ft Chronograph









Pic courtesy of uhrforum


----------



## simonhch (Dec 15, 2011)

I only own one Valjoux 7750 movement watch. It's my George J Von Burg. You hardly ever see these around, not even on the forum; which makes this time piece rather special to me. The face is actually navy blue. Currently I have it on a Navy blue strap with white stiching, although I also have a black strap and a glossy medium brown genuine croc leather strap depending on the occasion.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll play...here's my 7750-powered 356 Sa. Love it!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tag Heuer's new Link CAT2010

Someone else will have to provide a pic due to poor internet at the moment.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

My picks would be:

IWC Pilot Chrono
IWC Portuguese 
Bremont Alt-1P
Damasko DC66


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Horrible picture, but probably this one. All the hands are lumed plus the rubber pushers allow the chrono to be operated at depth...not that I'll ever need that...









Honorable mention goes to this Anonimo, which is the antithesis of the PAM that appeared earlier. ;-)


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

My favorites among several:
Tissot Gold Sculpture Valjoux
IWC Portofino


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

crazyfist said:


> Alright, right after I posted my ML comment I realized there are several discussions around ML in the public forum...so I guess they are not "rarely" discussed.


please post some beter pix of that ml!! that is a very nice piece and i am looking forward to your photos.


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Only 7750 I own and I've not even had it a day but I'm definitely enjoying it! Hamilton Khaki X-Wind, the red and black variant, which I have yet to see on this forum.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*Ventura V-matic Master II*










although, if I had an IWC Portuguese Chrono, I would certainly say that!


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

My Sinn 900 Flieger


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

I was hoping to be the first to post an X-wind. Just got this a couple weeks ago and can't seem to get it off the wrist. My first real, non-fashion watch.


----------



## wurth (Feb 4, 2012)

Certina DS Poduim Valjoux


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) Sothis - Horus


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## spiff56747 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sinn 956 Klassik. I love the power reserve indicator, very unique.


----------



## Swingline888 (Sep 8, 2011)

Raza said:


> I don't think I could pick a regulator out of a lineup, unless it was Warren G or Nate Dogg.


This is easily the best line I've EVER read on here, Raza! Great, great post!


----------



## fullhoused (Dec 30, 2011)

I currently have a Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro 7750.
But can't stop thinking about an Accutron vx200 28c05. Bracelet alone makes me want it....


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

so far, Breitling Chrono Avenger.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1* on the Marathon CSAR


----------



## dbh (Nov 11, 2011)

My Tissot PRC 100. Astonishingly accurate (+2s/wk) and very tough.


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

It is nothing special, but I am completely enamored with this watch. Maybe it is because my father owns one, or its beautiful delicate hands, or its simple but quality finish and design; I don't know, but I love it. It is the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph. The discontinued 3828 model. The white face only. Love it. Can't be the black face though. Note the difference in the hands and the dial numerals on the black face. They immediately chill my desire.




























Not my photos. PS: If you come across one for sale, PM!


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mido All Dial Chronograph ...








It's the least expensive COSC-certified ETA/Valjoux7750 powered watch. My next choice would be an Omega Speedmaster automatic.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

I like Bell and Ross also Tag Heuer as well!


----------



## wurth (Feb 4, 2012)

my 2nd ETA 7750 movement, Louis Erard Heritage


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Hamilton JazzMaster Auto/Chrono...


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

This one:


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

another Hamilton , and IWC Portofino









.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

My IWC Aqutimer - FANTASTIC watch!!!


----------



## Shiv Pal (Mar 7, 2012)

My only 7750 and my first auto- a U-Boat 43mm Flight Deck


----------



## Daemos (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## hhschjkm0 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have several, all of which I really like. My favorite is probably the Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono that has been cited several times in the thread already. I'm also a very big fan of the Bulova Accutron Gemini 26C02 (not my pic):


----------



## opt (Aug 24, 2011)

I have always liked the Longines Conquest Chronogaph's clean and simple lines.


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

Was my favorite.









*These for now JL *








*Swiss army*








*Zeno*


----------



## BorisBulldog (Apr 3, 2013)

Just curious, I have a Victorinox infantry vintage chrono with the 7750, would anyone know what grade that would be?

i know the Valjoux comes in 3 grades- std, top and chrono- and for a $800-$1100 street price I wouldn't expect chrono grade, but curious what level of quality would be in my watch.

Thanks


EDIT- Found it.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Non chrono 7750 movt


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Hydroconquest...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

In my opinion this is probably the best 7750 watch there has been. IWC reportedly did a lot of work on the 7750 before finishing the watch too (how much is always very hard to say for sure though).

Oh - and it is gorgeous looking!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Six weeks old and +2.8 sec per day |>

I have a 2824-2 on the way I hope it is as accuruate as my beautiful 7750... b-)

Ita


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

My Hamilton Pan Europ 1971 LE. Modified 7750 (they call it the H31 movement) with beefed up 60 hour power reserve and recessed date quick-set button on the case.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

bamagrad03 said:


> I just got my Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono in yesterday. It's absolutely fantastic. It's running about +6s per day, which isn't amazing, but it is pretty dang good.
> 
> View attachment 588454


It is a gorgeous watch... I also love it.

Brother says hi


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

Muhle Glasshute Terranaut I


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Some nice looking watches out there. Here's my 7750


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

My Edox WRC was a pretty cool 7750 watch b-)


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

775...3 is ok?


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

After handling this one I think this one is my fav.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

MARTIN BRAUN Grande Chrono....


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Memphis1 said:


> After handling this one I think this one is my fav.


Wow, that is really sharp!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

DarthVedder said:


> It is a gorgeous watch... I also love it.
> 
> Brother says hi
> 
> View attachment 1315529


|>



Ita


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Synequano said:


> Non chrono 7750 movt


Love it! Destro with the SPOROD PR module, right?


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

My thoughts exactly, about the rotor! Here's my Hammy:












vanilla.coffee said:


> My Hamilton Jazzmaster auto chrono and my TAG Heuer Carrera 2014-2
> I love the way the 7750 rotor freewheels and you can feel the inertia of the rotor spinning on your wrist. Sometimes it spins for a good 10 - 15 seconds by itself...!


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

My only 7750 but it's pretty 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

iam7head said:


> Love it! Destro with the SPOROD PR module, right?


I'm not sure about the SOPROD module because the tech spec said it's just 7750-P1 aka OP IX (I may be wrong here since I don't know that much about the basic 7750 movt),the one that I knew have SOPROD 9040 are the older power reserve Pam (27,28,57) with the PR at 6 o clock position as owned by member named I like it big,and sadly there is no destro version of Panerai with that movt

FWIW,Panerai only made 3 7750 based destro models,this one and 2 chronopassion subs that cost around 15-20k,not worth it IMO,since there are 2 SE destros with (8 days) in house movt from 2011 that sell for around the same amount of money and there's a destro 372 coming in 2014


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Synequano said:


> I'm not sure about the SOPROD module because the tech spec said it's just 7750-P1 aka OP IX (I may be wrong here since I don't know that much about the basic 7750 movt),the one that I knew have SOPROD 9040 are the older power reserve Pam (27,28,57) with the PR at 6 o clock position as owned by member named I like it big,and sadly there is no destro version of Panerai with that movt
> 
> FWIW,Panerai only made 3 7750 based destro models,this one and 2 chronopassion subs that cost around 15-20k,not worth it IMO,since there are 2 SE destros with (8 days) in house movt from 2011 that sell for around the same amount of money and there's a destro 372 coming in 2014


Nice, thanks

<---still searching for a mint 024/025 T dial


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Dievas Time Attack CHRONO


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Also my Breil and my SAN 1...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

I currently have 2 7750 based pieces:

ORIS









Hammy

I would have to go with my X-Wind since it has the modified H31 with an insane 60hr PR and the balance bridge looks cool (all those little "H")!

















Not my pic


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

GETS said:


> In my opinion this is probably the best 7750 watch there has been. IWC reportedly did a lot of work on the 7750 before finishing the watch too (how much is always very hard to say for sure though).
> 
> Oh - and it is gorgeous looking!


Gorgeous is an understatement! What a fine and beautiful timepiece. I love the fine lines, the skinny lug size and those pushers, exceptional! 
I rarely am attracted to dress watches, (as you can see!) being a chronograph and all. ;-) This watch just got me!
Nice one Gets!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

> *Favorite ETA Valjoux 7750 watch?*


Right now?, that I own? .... this little 38mm one:


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

The Nivrel... Who would have thought! (Of a watch called that!):-d

Great looker with a proven work horse, plus the odd complication, Nice one DM, if not obscure, for me at least.

Regards for the season.

Mark


----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)

I've got a few favorites but I'll go with this one.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

gaijin said:


> Marathon CSAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one nice heavy duty beast|>


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

DragonDan said:


> Some great watches here - no wonder the R7750 is so popular! Here is my only 7750, a Gallet world-timer from circa 1984


very nice gallet:-!


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

I rather like my new-to-me Field Khaki Auto Chrono 3828.

I liken it to a BMW M3:
A moderately priced foundation, with upscale running gear.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's mine, running nicely at +/-3 sec per day


----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Possibly this one: 1987 IWC Titan


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like my (of course) Oris TT3 Chrono. The non-glossy carbon fiber pops in the sun and the band looks good. Subdial chapter rings look great. 141 gram weight is about as heavy as I like to go so I'm glad it's titanium. If it were 39-40mm I'd never take it off. 6.5 inch wrist size.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Always loved that Tag.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


>


Sorry to be a bit off topic, but that's a marvelous gator strap, color and texture is incredible!

Mind telling where you got it? Love to get one for my Ranger!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Sorry to be a bit off topic, but that's a marvelous gator strap, color and texture is incredible!
> 
> Mind telling where you got it? Love to get one for my Ranger!


Yes, it is my favorite strap that I have ever owned. I purchased it from panatime.com a couple of years ago and it looks fantastic on every watch I put it on. Not cheap, but worth it. link... http://www.panatime.com/20prgobrgeho.html


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

My Glycine Ningaloo Reef with valjoux 7750. It's an amazing watch running about +3s/day.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

not mine but the OPIII in the 88 one of my favorite 7750.

Close second? AT chrono


----------



## Yankees2351 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll add yet another Jazzy Auto Chrono.









I never realized that the 7750 was used in such expensive watches. That makes me feel real good about my Hammy.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

My current favourite 7750 based watch is the Tag Formula 1 auto chrono in black and orange.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

This german chrono is housing a Valjoux



*







Really pleasant to wear
*


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Here's my one and only:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I currently have none but this is my next watch -


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This will be my next watch and my first V7750


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

T-hunter said:


>


Amazing watch!


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

My first 7750


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting for my new purchase, Candino Euromatic ETA Valjoux 7750, with luminous sub dials.


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

Just got my first 7750 a Bedford


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

To me this is my favorite I've seen, and I feel lucky to own it:

Sinn 103 A SA

I do like some similar panda dials I've seen here. There was a Ball with a white dial I thought was really attractive.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Chrono, which I am selling right now on the forums lol.


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't believe no one posted this watch yet. i have the exact watch just not on me. photo borrowed from the web.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

My Breitling Chronomat Caliber 13 (Valjoux 7750 based) is my favorite with this movement:


----------



## mvmt (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's a couple of my favorites that haven't been mentioned.

Wempe Zeitmeister Chronograph










Habring2 Doppel (in particular this special edition):


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

mvmt said:


> Here's a couple of my favorites that haven't been mentioned.
> 
> Wempe Zeitmeister Chronograph
> 
> ...


I don't think these are Valjoux 7750 movement based watches.


----------



## mvmt (Dec 16, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> I don't think these are Valjoux 7750 movement based watches.


The Wempe is a 7753, and the Habring2 is a modified 7750.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks ...

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

The Ball EHC Nedu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Incredible looking watch. Never heard of it!



BarisKiris said:


> Waiting for my new purchase, Candino Euromatic ETA Valjoux 7750, with luminous sub dials.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> Incredible looking watch. Never heard of it!


I also heard it's name on Sunday, it was just advertised on a local watchshop's website. After some search on google, apparently Candino is a brand under Swiss Festina group. 
I was sold to it's luminous Panda dial, and of course to it's Valjoux 7750 movement, and the price was right.
I am still waiting for the watch, it will probably arrive today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I just picked up the Sinn 103 a sa. Similar look- not luminous subdials ;-)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> I just picked up the Sinn 103 a sa. Similar look- not luminous subdials ;-)


I liked the diver style bezel & pushers on your watch, it looks sporty & modern.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally arrived today, the Candino Euromatic. 
I like the smooth shifting of the minute chrono hand, at the end of every 60 seconds. Very impressive for an automatic movement.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my fav Valjoux.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

IWC Aquatimer Chrono Cousteau 2010 ref. 376706 modified
Best,
Robert


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

i had the chase durer combat command automatic (not the gmt one)...i loved that watch and it wobbled like a top - awesome, let i go to help finance a sinn 142 as it was 41mm at the bezel, 40mm case, but wast 15mm hight...nice, but also the 20 mm band was somehting that i preferred to be 22...ive outgrown those hang-ups and i regret letting it go


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

This one is now my favourite:


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

That's a beauty.



GlennO said:


> This one is now my favourite:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My first Swiss watch was a 7750, still have it and I presume is my favorite


----------



## sebastian.ioan (Sep 13, 2014)

Obviously a Mido


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

monza06 said:


> My first Swiss watch was a 7750, still have it and I presume is my favorite
> 
> Y


Same... I guess watches are like girls. The first holds special memories! ;-)

Ita


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

I've got this one on order. Vangarde's Tempo Theorie HR. It's a modified 7750, called a Calibre V1 after the mod. Can't wait...


----------



## danfermat (Jan 30, 2015)

sebastian.ioan said:


> Obviously a Mido
> View attachment 4922585




































I Believe Mido offers good movement's decoration considering the price.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## djordjepejakovic82 (Jun 5, 2014)

This is my Tissot PRS 516 with an ETA 7750 movement. I love it. It`s a robust, well made, accurate movement. Mine is +2 to 3 seconds a day which is excellent for mechanical timepiece.












I found better camera and now you can see the watch, on the pictures taken with my phones camera you can`t see nothing.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Probably this one...

IWC GST


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Easy, Sinn 103:


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Da Beste Lookers auf Mein Possession!!! 
































Kind of pity that the releases do not come with German Day wheel... ​


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I should not have sold mine! My first Swiss Mechanical watch.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... the price had dropped in someway... So, it's either you need to top up a little on top of the price you initially sold off... 
Or be spoilt with alternate choice from Longines... with the Conquest range.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

184 posts and no Tudor Big Blocks?!?!
I even saw an IWC Titan out there!
I'm very glad this thread continues to live four years later. The 7750 and it's derivatives are some of my all-time favorite movements.


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

The only one I own.
From what I read, this is a 7750 based movement also called "Oris 674"


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Just got this Hammy last month. My first, and currently only valjoux.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It took me a little while to feel the whirl of the movement but now I really like that!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

My TAG Heuer Link


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

This one:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^downer, you sure its not this one -


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

Today - the Bremont wins. Tomorrow - who knows?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

My only one 7750 so far.


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my favorite


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This one of course:










According to the few infos I gather the 7750 Chronograph reference 1010 or 1040 was made directly by Valjoux for two illustrious customers (Heuer as Montreal and Longines for a contract with the Israeli Air Force) in the second half of the 70s...Valjoux also supplied Breitling and PD (Orfina) with the movements but it appears those were made by them and they are some of the very first 7750s ever made.










The finish and decorations are military grade, this means nothing and you can see the teflon reset lever:










Sturdy and efficient, as I like it.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

My only 7750 thus far (and the watch that is now seeing me progress towards being a noob WIS after its recent purchase):









Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

This design award winner for me:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's definitely this one


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

The only one I ever bought:


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking back, I never mentioned that my favorite 7750-carrier is the IWC Porsche Design Titan (references 3700/3702/3704). I have owned them all, and have my fourth (and only remaining one) out for an estimate on a spa treatment.








I love this example of the dial (it's an early 80's ref. 3700). Full signature! Earlier and later versions had less printing on the dial. I also love the "Titan" link found only on early versions (drives other collectors nuts).
Now I'm looking to either a Tudor Big Block, or another IWC as the Flieger ref. 3717 on a bracelet (I hear the bracelet is a work of art). Easily distracted by Sinn, too. Money talks, so we'll just have to wait (for money) and see!


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

My only 7750


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

These two:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

The Tudor Big Block/Oysterdate chrono gets my vote!


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

Raza said:


> Hmm...a 7750 in a non-chronograph watch. That's really interesting.


There are many different watches using variations of the 7750 and 7753 movements.

*PAM 48* - OP III Valjoux 7750 P1
*PAM 90* - OP IX Valjoux 7750 P1 (with power reserve indicator module added)








And my personal favorite 
*PAM 326 *Titanium - OP XII Valjoux 7753 








And, then there's my old workhorse
*Baume and Mercier Capeland S* Titanium - Valjoux 7750








Can't leave out the old reliable
*Tag Heuer Carrera* Triple Brown - Valjoux 7750


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I was scared of the 7750 forever [maintenance costs mostly], looking for a good deal before pulling the trigger.

Got a new 7750 Victorinox 241195 with Countdown Bezel for $359 on a Lightning Deal over the holidays. And it was $379 again since and was $399 again recently.


----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

My Breitling Chrono SuperOcean


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

czechm8 said:


> I really like my Accutron Gemini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I love this watch. But I thought it was a manual wind movement.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

F


SamaelStrings said:


> Yes I love this watch. But I thought it was a manual wind movement.


It has "Automatic" on the dial.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> F
> 
> It has "Automatic" on the dial.


Yeah I was confusing it with it's brother the Accu Swiss tellaro.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

T-hunter said:


>


I love this!!!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

WatchChuck said:


> I've had the Accutron Gemini and both these Accutron's are very comfortable for such a weighty movement.
> But this one is my favorite:
> Accutron VX200


Always been a gigantic fan of this watch. Really wish I'd gotten one long ago when they were available new.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

floydfan33 said:


> My only 7750. I do love it though.


Beauty.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Love sinn 103, my only 7750 watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Yup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3puttjay (Dec 14, 2012)

I have only one.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

older one with the 7750 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Omega Speedy Date
I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Many of them over the years, but this Pontos is one of my favorites, as are this Chronomat and Navi:.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

harshad4005 said:


> older one with the 7750 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch! Off-topic, but what shoes are those? Look Cool!


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Nice watch! Off-topic, but what shoes are those? Look Cool!


Thanks mate, they are Adidas Yeezy v2 Red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 79270










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My first was an Accutron 26C02 and then a Breitling Super Avenger. I have fallen out of love with them as I have five V-7750 and one 7751 that need service. 
LOL


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have this Raymond Weil Parsifal ref 7793 chronograph which I like very much:


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor 79270
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Tudor, I went with the Guinand, modeled off the old Sinn version.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Breitling Chronomat/Chrono SuperOcean


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

savedbythebell said:


> Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.
> View attachment 13332361


Wonderful photo. The minimalist style matches the watch perfectly.


----------



## chaiwa (May 19, 2017)

My brellum duobox!


----------

